# IBS and menopause?



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm 41 and my menstrual cycles are beginning to change and a friend said I may becoming pre-menopausal. My last period was not as I usually have them and after it finished I started having IBS symptoms that I don't usually have on a regular basis. Does menopause have any effect on IBS and it's symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hormones do tend to effect IBS symptoms even in woman who are still in regular cycling phase (and can cause GI symptoms in non-IBSers with the cycling), so I think the extra hormonal ups and downs of perimenopause should have an effect as well.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I think the hormone changes in perimenopause can effect our ibs symptoms. I too am 41 and expierencing changes in my period. I've gone 21 days, 25 days, and even skipped one altogether. Perimenapause causes a lot of changes including increased anxiety, sweats, chills, headaches, and yes even make ibs symptoms worse.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I am too either peri or done?? Who knows anymore. I had only had 2 periods in a year. So I don't know where I am. My IBS was worse in 2005 than ever. Not usre if they were related or not.Feel betterKat


----------

